# Hows this for a clean bulk?



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

Well i was gonna cut but i really still need to change my diet and eat more to bulk...

7am- whey protien, oats and peanut butter shake

9am- same as above

11.30am- tuna or sardines with salad

3pm- tin of sardines

6pm- jacket potatoes with tuna

8pm- extreme build and recover

10pm- whey protien, oats and peanut butter shakes

I also take k-evo and glut tablets.

How much oats and peanut butter do i put in. im guessing a tablespoon of each??

I still think this is not enough but to me having all this it will be a big change in HOW MUCH im already eating


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

now you have a basic plan keep a record of your body weight each week if your not gaining gradualy increase the cals . keep it simple


----------



## Helios (Jun 30, 2009)

i wouldnt do tuna everyday as the tuna for most of europe has very high heavy metal contents that are toxic to us. Not in a very dangerous lvl, but over time, its not that healthy.

it really is too bad, I love tuna!!!.

If you also want to pu on some fat content, pour extra virgin olive oil on your foods. olive oil contains only good fats, not saturated fats


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah mate thats a lot of peanut butter and fish.

Try eating more nuts, turkey breast, beans, Quinoa, egg whites

And the old carb favs pasta, rice, tats ect.

Fish twice a week and lean steak twice a week thats my rule.


----------

